# Software soll einen Text vorlesen!



## xip (17. Sep 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe gelesen dass es für Java verschiedenen Freeware Lösungen gibt die es ermöglichen, einen String vorlesen zu lassen. 

Welche würdet ihr mir empfehlen hinsichtlich Funktion und Handhabung?

Danke
-xip


----------



## foobar (17. Sep 2008)

Es gibt zwar tts-Apis für Java, aber die unterstützen meistens nur Englisch. 
http://freetts.sourceforge.net/docs/index.php


----------



## xip (17. Sep 2008)

hi foobar,

danke für den Tipp. Scheint nicht schlecht zu sein. 

Aber ich suche ein deutsche Variante.

habe jetzt von diesem Mary TTS gehört. Ist das zu empfehlen?


----------



## Wolfgang Lenhard (17. Sep 2008)

Die Aufgabenstellung ist wirklich sehr anspruchsvoll. Ich bezweifle, dass Du wirklich gute, freie Implementierungen finden wirst. FreeTTS ist nicht wirklich brauchbar.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (17. Sep 2008)

http://java.sun.com/products/java-media/speech/

schau da mal


----------



## Wolfgang Lenhard (17. Sep 2008)

Java Speech mündete schließlich in FreeTTS, wurde aber lange nicht mehr weiterentwickelt, soweit ich recht informiert bin.


----------

